# Havelock Setters



## birdyman24 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone have an experience with Havelock Setters. Looking at getting a new pup.


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

I have one with havelock blood and have a friend with several havelock setters. My opinion is they are a top bloodline in setters. If i was in the market for a setter I would not hesitate to buy one from them. I dont think you will be disappointed. I have loved every minute hunting behind havelock setters. Kerri and Marion are great people to. If you would like to talk give me a call 701-541-1289

Thanks Kevin


----------

